# why?



## Thesemindz (Jan 15, 2004)

When will we quit leaning on others? Why aren't our students the one's who influence us the most?

-Rob


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thesemindz _
> *When will we quit leaning on others? Why aren't our students the one's who influence us the most?
> 
> -Rob *


Instructors learn from there students all the time. Teaching and finding ways to get through to people are very gratifying. So who is leaning? Is this a probe to get acceptance to leave your instructor? Have you arrived? Its OK to accept that others know more than you, and can offer you paths to discovery. Passing it on to others may also be a crutch if you want to get all negative about it. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 15, 2004)

Students, especially those who inquire about the how and why's of their training can bring up thought provoking questions that make instructors seek for ways to teach better.  Thus, students can be of greater impact.  However, there is only so much an instructor can impart of his knowledge.  There are times when an instructor will need to seek some answers.  Who else can he/she turn to than their own instructors and other peers who also teach?

Perhaps, even though students can be influential for making the instructors to stop and think, no one can teach without a base.  That base comes from the instructor's instructor(s) [or as some aptly call them, the "seniors".]

In other words, credit should be given where due.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thesemindz _*
> When will we quit leaning on others?
> -Rob *



When the end of time occurs.



> _Originally posted by Thesemindz _*
> Why aren't our students the one's who influence us the most?
> -Rob *



Who says they aren't?  The real answer lies however, within the specific qualities that  the students have at any one time.  I remember times when a specific group of students were very challenging to me..... then at other times the current group (which is ever changing I might add if you have a commercial studio), is way to slow with challenges...... so it all depends on the "gene pool" that you are working with at the time.

Another thought is, that no matter how challenging your students are.... they are still your students.... you should also be involved with a group yourself which challenges [YOU] which your students do not.

just a thought.....

:asian:


----------

